# Futurama, Family Guy, Simpsons or South Park



## Lance Vance (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello peoples, basically i just wanted to know which Cartoon Comedy people think is the best, its usually a toss up between these four due to whatever reasons. Personally i would go for Family Guy as the humour is just to much, its random and usually very entertaining to watch. What do you people think? kthnx


----------



## Ziko (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, there are more Cartoon Comedies like Boondocks, Venture Bros and more.
But out of those I see it like this:

1. South Park! 
2. Family Guy
3. Futurama
4. The Simpsons


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 17, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Well, there are more Cartoon Comedies like *Boondocks*, Venture Bros and more.
> But out of those I see it like this:
> 
> 1. South Park!
> ...



 aww shit i knew i forgot sumthin


----------



## Vasp (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't just pick one.

Futurama and South Park are tied for #1 for me. Both have their own separate reasons. Simpsons is tricky. The movie was great, and mid~lifespan Simpsons is awesome. I haven't watched any new episodes though, so can't really judge it at this point.

Family Guy. Sigh~. I used to be a big fan, until Southpark mocked the series. And honestly, the points they mocked really made a lot of sense. And since then, I can't really enjoy the series like I used to. The first couple of seasons were good, but lately, it just seems too random and desperate for a laugh for my taste.


----------



## dwabn (Jun 17, 2008)

^^^ i pretty much tottaly agree w/ vasp

so what he said 

akis my new fav thats not on the list is code monkeys if u added that that would be my 1.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 17, 2008)

My top of the list is probably Futurama. I just loved how all of the characters interacted. The fantastical scenarios and the silliness between Fry and Leela (which is also really oddly sweet) were what caught my attention. How could I not fall for a series with an episode like Jurassic Bark? Simpsons would be second, followed by South Park then Family Guy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2008)

> The first couple of seasons were good, but lately, it just seems too random and desperate for a laugh for my taste.



You just described South Park there

Family Guy for me, I always thought Futurama was overrated to be honest, its funny but not a masterpiece like most people make it out. It is probably the best written show out of the lot but not the funniest.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Jun 17, 2008)

The simpsons pwns

followed by south park.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol I can't choose


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 17, 2008)

Futurama by a landslide. I would like to add Robot Chicken but its not a cartoon.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 17, 2008)

Lucky there's a Family Guy...


----------



## Heran (Jun 17, 2008)

I grew up on The Simpsons, it pretty much taught me everything I needed to know in life.


----------



## KingLes98 (Jun 17, 2008)

i pick south park but they are all good except for Family guy (IMO!!!!!!!)
Family Guys first couple of seasons where incredible but now i find it too offensive.....


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 17, 2008)

1. Family Guy - Great jokes but a bit boring and predictable at times.
2. Futurama - Because it had great story and I like how it developed 
3. South Park - Hahaha
4. The Simpsons - The same as Family Guy but with less jokes and more family morals


----------



## Stalin (Jun 17, 2008)

KingLes98 said:


> i pick south park but they are all good except for Family guy (IMO!!!!!!!)
> Family Guys first couple of seasons where incredible but now i find it too offensive.....



South park is way more offensive. I'll go with south park. 

south park>fammily guy>Futurama>simpsons


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 18, 2008)

I've always loved Futurama the most.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd pick either Futurama or South Park.


----------



## Kyou (Jun 18, 2008)

1.) Family Guy - Hilarious....More mature I suppose
2.) Futurama - I used to prefer Simpsons but it took over, <3 Amy XD
3.) Simpsons - Still pretty funny...
4.) I have phases, sometimes I love South Park, sometimes I don't really like it, at this moment not really liking it, and sometimes its way too... gross. I mean Kenny going into that bus lady... Urgh.


----------



## Nash (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, I kinda grew up with The Simpsons, but it's not as awesome as it used to be. What I really love is Futurama 

So yeah, it's
1.Futurama
2a.The Simpsons
2b.South Park
3.Family Guy


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually south park as of like the last 5 or 6 seasons has some very smart and clever episodes, if you think south park is random then you probably have never watched an episode of family guy, lol. that show is pure random. 

1. South Park
2. Futurama/season 1 - 3 family guy/ old school simpsons
3. Family guy seasons 4 +
4. new simpsons
dead last: simpsons movie, it was a turd.


----------



## Riptos (Jun 18, 2008)

Why on earth American Dad isn't on that list is beyond me as that is my pick.

It successfully takes Family Guy's humour and takes out the whole interreplacable jokes to actually form decent plots in their episodes.

Simpsons is second though after the last two seasons which have actually renewed my love for the series.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2008)

1.) South Park
2.) Old Simpson's
3.) American Dad
4.) Futurama
5.) Family Guy
6.) New Simpson's


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 18, 2008)

I go with the Simpsons. It's classic. South Park is too weird for my taste, I prefer the Simpsons to Family Guy, and I have never seen Futurama . . .


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 18, 2008)

1) best tv show ever: The Simpsons "ice to see you". It's so nostalgic and has way too much epic scenes!

2) South Park: Americans that dare to be really offensive and funny as hell, they get my vote

3) Futurama: very closely tied to number 2. Can't really explain it, but it was just hilarious

4) insert other random shows

last) Family Guy: too random for my taste and a bit of a ripoff from the simpsons (although South Park said it best: SIMPSONS DID IT)

I've been hearing good things about Family Dad?


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 18, 2008)

For me it's:

1. Family Guy
2a. Futurama
2b. South Park
4. Simpsons (liked the older seasons more)


----------



## Keme (Jun 18, 2008)

Each of the shows that were listed is entertaining, and has something to offer in their distinct manner. But I prefer The Simpsons overall. There is something about this series, which I absolutely love as it continues to sustain my interest.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 19, 2008)

Simpsons all the way....It started the whole animated sitcom trend and tho it's lost its touch a little, a day doesn't go by where I haven't watched a simpsons episode....soo many unique characters add to the unique storylines and the comedy helps too... 

Peter Griffin, Fry, and all those southpark dudes together can't top the awesomeness that is Homer...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 19, 2008)

Family Guy & Futurama tied for first place.
Simpsons and South Park right behind, they're all good.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 19, 2008)

i'd most likely put futurama at #1 just because of it's rewatchability. many of the episodes just never get old, and the characters are so memorable. next i'd say southpark cause it has an originality to it and has stayed pretty consistent over the years.

the simpsons and family guy don't' even compare to the other two for me. they used to be good, but deliver nothing new now. the newer episodes lost the spark that the old episodes had so those two are at the bottom.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 19, 2008)

Vasp said:


> I can't just pick one.
> 
> Futurama and South Park are tied for #1 for me. Both have their own separate reasons. Simpsons is tricky. The movie was great, and mid~lifespan Simpsons is awesome. I haven't watched any new episodes though, so can't really judge it at this point.
> 
> Family Guy. Sigh~. I used to be a big fan, until Southpark mocked the series. And honestly, the points they mocked really made a lot of sense. And since then, I can't really enjoy the series like I used to. The first couple of seasons were good, but lately, it just seems too random and desperate for a laugh for my taste.



This is exactly how I feel.  And the same goes for Family Guy.  People say its great and well written show, but there are numerous things they do which aren't even funny, or used to be funny but aren't anymore.  For instance, the Old Creepy Guy was hilarious in the first episode I saw him in, but he's been in so many more episodes after that, the joke has gotten old and feels forced.  Same goes for the Evil Closet Monkey.  Also, whats up with them breaking into song now?  It isn't funny and is just put in because the writers aren't able to stuff anymore shitty 80s show references.  Seriously, pre-cancellation, Family Guy was an OK show.  It really sucks now.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 19, 2008)

Futurama would haver been my number one actually if Bender and The professor remained the same as they did in the first few episodes. (The prof was more funny as a senile gentle old man then a short tempered senile old man) and when Bender wasn't as ...how can i put this... "Evil" as he is now.


----------



## Slayz (Jun 19, 2008)

Family Guy is superior.


----------



## Mashiro (Jun 19, 2008)

Futurama is the only one that I can actually watch without dying.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2008)

out of those shows futurama, i love this show and im glad they made some more episodes for comedy central


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> South park is way more offensive.



If a joke is funny, it's not in bad taste.

It just so happened that South Park is usually funny while Family Guy is not.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2008)

I only watch South Park now. 

Sometimes I'll watch Family Guy but they are sounding more politicial then funny. Simpsons lost its humor long ago. And Futurama there are no new episodes although its extremely funny..


----------



## illyana (Jun 19, 2008)

South Park.
Whilst their jokes could be deemed as 'offensive' and are somewhat controversial, I still find them hilarious.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2008)

I would have to vote for Futurama as my favorite. I personally just think their type of comedy is funnier since it's a joke of the world of today in the future. Recently Family Guy has gotten old at times but The Simpsons have been making a good comeback.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Jun 19, 2008)

I watch southpark on a daily basis so guess whats my favorite  

Family guy is a second after I saw the ending in the movie where they make fun of southpark for not having a motive or a moral lesson in their episodes I never luled so hard


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2008)

Matt, Trey and their construction paper cutout world will always hold a special place in my heart. <3


----------



## Kek (Jun 20, 2008)

Family Guy. There are some seriously hilarious jokes on that show.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 20, 2008)

Simpsons got old when I was 12. 

I hate South Park's animation, it just pisses me off for some reason. 

Futurama is great and original, I would hate for the future to turn out like that though, the creepy thing is, it's quite an accurate prediction.

Family Guy's expression of humor just always gets me in the funny bone somehow, I love it, probably my favorite out of the 4.


----------



## nanni (Jun 20, 2008)

Family guy or  The Simpsons 

two dumbasses on t.v.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 20, 2008)

Futurama and Family Guy > All


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 21, 2008)

yer all clowns. D=

simpsons is better then family for one reason; it was truly great for longer.

simpsons got crappy, but so did family guy. both used to be AMAZING. but there are more great seasons of the simpsons then there are of both great and terrible seasons of family guy put together.

futurama's good, but it's been on and off the whole deal. and south park is in it's own little place.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jun 23, 2008)

Simpsons > Futurama > South Park > Family Guy

Though if you want to divide the shows into "eras" then...

Old Simpsons > Futurama > Old South Park > Old Family Guy > New South Park > New Simpsons > a pile of dog manure > New Family Guy


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 23, 2008)

I picked Family Guy.


----------



## aramik (Jun 23, 2008)

Family Guy & Futurma..

Watched South Park & Simpsons for as long as I can remember, so I'm kinda over them.

Family Guy took the win from me


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 23, 2008)

the simpsons have class


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jun 23, 2008)

I personally find Family Guy to be hilarious. 

Only seen a few of the Simpsons episodes, but the ones I've seen are pretty funny. Haven't seen Futurama in forever. And I used to watch and like South Park, but I'm not really a fan of it much anymore.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 23, 2008)

Light Warrior said:


> Old Simpsons > Futurama > Old South Park > Old Family Guy > New South Park > New Simpsons > a pile of dog manure > New Family Guy



*QFT.*

chyea~!


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 23, 2008)

Family Guy, hands down.

By far the funniest.


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't seen much family guy, but I still choose South Park


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 25, 2008)

Boondocks >>>>>>>> Family Guy, Simpsons, Futurama, and Simpsons combined

Besides, FG's jokes on Christianity are predictable and annoying and happen a bit too often, mostly in the last few seasons.

Futurama is okay but it's a bit of a hit and miss

South Park is just retarded

Simpsons is old


----------



## Mori (Jun 25, 2008)

Simpsons, but only stuff from the 90s. I can't stand to watch the new episodes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Classic Simpsons is the pinnacle of animated comedy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

family guy FTW


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 26, 2008)

_South Park_ first, then _Family Guy_. The other two I don't care for at all.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jun 26, 2008)

God-damn i knew this board was full of geeks. Family Guy's winning by a mile!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 26, 2008)

Family Guy is a funny show,I also enjoyed Futurama and Simpsons


----------



## pajamas (Jun 26, 2008)

Futurama. Because it wasn't just a funny show.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 26, 2008)

pajamas said:


> Futurama. Because it wasn't just a funny show.



uhhh..............wa-what else was it?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 26, 2008)

Simpsons ( overall)
Futurama
Family guy.
South Park.

People aren't giving the Simpsons enough credit, the new episodes aren't great but the previous episodes were _the_ shit. On that same note Family guy is overrated.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

South Park > The Simpsons = Futurama > Family Guy.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 26, 2008)

I chose Futurama. The show cracks me up, and it's constantly making references to really old sci-fi flicks that I've actually seen, so I'll be laughing when my friends are like WTF??
Family Guy is a close second. Its a show that stands up and slaps you right in the face when you least expect it. All the humor in that show makes me laugh.
South Park is really funny, but many times they just push the envelope too far. Some of the "humor" is nasty, and I don't like it that much.
I never really got into the Simpsons that much, I don't know why.


----------



## Clue (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Family Guy and American Dad because they are both hilarious.  Futurama is funny too but in a different way.  I'm not into the Simpsons, and I don't really watch South Park, but I know that it's very funny most of the time.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 28, 2008)

All of them are Kickass shows.
Family Guy is just straight up funny.
Futurama is funny at times.
Simpsons is actually kinda gay.
American Dad is getting on Family Guys level


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 28, 2008)

1.Family Guy
2.Futurama
3.South Park
4.Simpsons


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

Uchiha said:


> All of them are Kickass shows.
> Simpsons is just straight up funny.
> Family Guy is funny at times.
> American Dad is actually kinda gay.
> Futurama is getting on Simpsons level



fix'd. srsly.


----------



## Neptune (Jun 28, 2008)

1. Futurama
2. Family Guy
3. Simpsons

i've never watched South Park


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

South Park, because Stone and Parker are constantly on the ball.
They sacrifice eye-candy animation for deep cutting satire and stinging social commentary. Other cartoons try to make a reference as quick as they can, but SP's always first because they have the quickest technology and the quickest minds.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 2, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> South Park, because Stone and Parker are constantly on the ball.
> They sacrifice eye-candy animation for deep cutting satire and stinging social commentary. Other cartoons try to make a reference as quick as they can, but SP's always first because they have the quickest technology and the quickest minds.



that doesn't make them funny. like, at all.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> that doesn't make them funny. like, at all.



I think they're funny.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 2, 2008)

they can be, but often they rush to be the first on a matter too fast and it fails to be funny.

also, this past season sucked.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> they can be, but often they rush to be the first on a matter too fast and it fails to be funny.
> 
> also, this past season sucked.


 
Are you kidding? "Eek, a penis!" was like the hilarious episode ever. They made a great spoof on stand and deliver and the double entendre of the mouse/penis was hilarious!


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 3, 2008)

family guy forever quagmire so cool ! giggidy


----------

